# GOSM Mods



## justpassingthru (Jun 1, 2009)

I've only had mine for about a month, but I use it a lot, really love just pushing the button and inserting the food.

  I love to tinker so thought I would share a couple of mods I have done.

    I found the food close to the sides and the top shelf needed to be moved to keep from becoming too dark.  Here are the deflectors I installed to create some turbulence. 


I placed the butt on the middle shelf right next to the side to see if I had elimanated the hot spots, seems to have worked fine.

I also installed a deflector under the top vent to slow down the heat loss.



  I bent the top vent tab so that I could close it more, cooked a butt this weekend, 10 ½ hours at 246°, took it out when it reached 205°, top vent open about  ¾ “, using Richoso1’s post to calculate consumption, I used about 1 gallon of propane.

  This is what really surprised me, this is the wood box after 10 ½ hours, I filled it _full _at the start and this is what was left, I've usually have to refill about every 2 hours. 



  Thanks for looking, Gene


----------



## grothe (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and pics...gonna have ta try something like that on my gasser!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2009)

JPT- what is the specs on the top vent deflector-I'm thinking that is on mod I'm going to do on my GOSM


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 1, 2009)

HHmmm.. that top vent deflector looks like something that could be very beneficial. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 1, 2009)

It's 1 1/8" deep, 16" long with the support tabs 5/8".

Gene


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Gene. What gauge of stainless steel did you use?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well thanks just passing thru for the info Ithink I mite have to try that one out.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 1, 2009)

Dutch, it's not stainless, I used 1 mm aluminum, that would be about .040" thick, I think that would be 20 guage.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 1, 2009)

One more thing, if you do this mod, because of the joining lip in the back of the smoker, you will have to use pan head metal screws to hold it instead of the bolts you see in the front, ...that will save you another trip to the hardware store. 

Gene


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 3, 2009)

Aloha JPT

I was just curious.  With the heat shield under the top vent, did you notice how it affected the flow of smoke? Did you notice if the meats had  a more smoke flavor?


----------



## fred420 (Jun 3, 2009)

that baffle under the top vent is 16 by what?????????


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 3, 2009)

Old poi dog, Iaorana, 

I only filled the wood box once and as you can see there was still some left, in the morning there was still thin blue coming out of the vent, as for the the smoke flavor it was mild because I was using guava and rambutan. 

fred420,

The depth is 3 cm about one and one eighth inches, I didn't include the width, sorry 'bout that, it 's 6 inches, big enough to cover the vent.

Gene


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 4, 2009)

Aloha JPT,

Ah....Guava wood....do you use it green or dried?   Long ago I remember helping a friend smoke a turkey in his Komado smoker.  We used Kiawe wood charcoal and threw green guava leaves and branches to produce the smoke.  Turkey was devoured by all..but I cannot recall what the flavor was like and if it was due in part by the Kiawe or Guava.    Do you have a preference for type of meats would smoke well guava?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 4, 2009)

Ioarana Old poi dog,

I waited for the guava to dry, to be honest I really can't tell you how it tastes, for the year that I've been smoking with my WSM all I have ever used is mango so I will have to try it a few more times before I will learn to taste the difference.  From what I have read it is a mild taste and it probably was a bad choice to use on pork, I'm smoking chicken this weekend so I'll try it with that.

Gene


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 4, 2009)

Aloha Gene,

Thank you,  good luck on the chicken this weekend.  Have fun and post some pictures when you can.


----------

